# Наше творчество > Поэзия >  пишу о том,что чувствую....

## КаММila

Худший способ скучать по человеку-это быть с ним и понимать,что он никогда не будет твоим. (не помню кто автор этого выражени,но оно мне очень близко по значению)

----------

